

Draft – A Physical Notebook That Syncs To The Cloud. - mikelbring
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/marshallhaas/draft-a-physical-notebook-that-syncs-to-the-cloud

======
lbr
Awesome idea. I tried the Evernote/Moleskin notebook
([http://evernote.com/getting_started/moleskine/](http://evernote.com/getting_started/moleskine/))
for 3 months. Wanted to like it but couldn't - photographing my pages was a
pain. Wanted to like Penultimate (by Evernote) as well - but writing on an
ipad was way to far from paper.

Certainly some issues with this - going without your notes during processing.
not getting back notebook. etc. - but nothing major.

Wonder how a service would do that made the rounds and scanned notebooks at
your office or house.

------
mikelbring
I really like the idea of this. I wonder if they will let you pick the
frequency of new notebooks. I don't think I would use an entire notebook in a
month but maybe with this I would.

